# coat changing and whiskers



## warmheartedpups (Feb 27, 2012)

Again....some very "newbie" questions. Casey is 9 months old and is grey on his back and top of head...and silverish on his front legs and face.

What does it mean " when their coat changes"? texture? color? when does it happen?


Also, when he came to me, his cut has a full whisker or beard ( not sure what you call it) around his mouth. I dont see any dogs here that have the fur around the mouth...is it just preference? Is it a male thing?

Thanks ALL! I think I figured out how to post photos. I think.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Casey is very cute!


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Just preference, and not gender related.  There are quite a few ways to style faces on poodles.

These aren't great sketches, but you can get an idea: POODLE HAIR CUTS FACES


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Dog whiskers aren't quite like cats, they're not going to be as crippled as cats. Dogs use their whiskers, yes, but they're totally fine without them, that's why we shave poodle and cocker faces, and you'll see some short coated breeds getting their whiskers trimmed before an AKC show.

Do know that their whiskers will grow faster than their facial hair though, so if your boys whiskers start sticking out of his beard you can trim them to make it look like he doesn't have sticky outies.

How you style your poodles face is purely preference, but your little guy is a CUTIE PATOOTIE!! I love that teddy look, and maybe I'll do it on Cairo after I have him titled


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

You like to the face, ears & body. It is preference, not mandatory to "fit in" with everyone else. I have 1 dog in a German, & 1 in a PWD style. Here are some pictures of different faces.


----------



## McKay (Feb 19, 2011)

Cutie Pie!


----------

